# Getting ready to make some upgrades



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm getting ready to make a few upgrades to my 36 gallon, one in the way of lighting, and the other is a possible refugium. 

I've been debating on whether or not I should go with the 250 watt metal halide, or the 150 watt. I've been looking online for the last few days and every single aquarium brand light fixture is so expensive, but then when I looked at plant fixtures they were hundreds of dollars cheaper. I don't think that there would be a difference in quality as long as I get the right spectrum of bulb, but I'm not sure if there would be any noticeable differences between to two different styles. 

With the possibility of a refugium, I've got a 15 gallon tank that I'm trying to cycle right now but i'm thinking of possibly turning it into a refugium. The only problem is that my stand is small for the 36 so I was curious if i could do a side by side refugium. I really don't know if it's possible, but if anyone has any ideas on how to do such a thing, let me know. All suggestions are welcome


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

No reason why you couldn't do a side by side display/refugium. In fact if they are about the same height there would be little to no flooding problems.

Just put the smaller one a little higher and rig it so that it drains to the larger, lower tank. Then just pump water from the larger to the smaller and let that drain back. Even just a simple powerhead shoud be sufficient.


my .02


----------

